# Stickies in Off Topic



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Is there a reason why the last two stickies are still pinned? Both are well past their sell by date from what I can see.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Is there a reason why the last two stickies are still pinned? Both are well past their sell by date from what I can see.


Hi, Probably others as well. Changed those to standard topics. Only ever check "New Posts."
Hoggy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers Hoggy. I noticed them a while ago but only just remembered to mention it!


----------

